# Where to buy cheap ceramic rings (filter media)



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to increase bioload on my canister


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Seachem Matrix is relatively cheap...


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Seachem Matrix is relatively cheap...


Seachem Matrix are carbon pellets im looking for rings or noodles for bio media


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Matrix is not carbon; it is bio media.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hagen makes a pond Biomax in their Laguna line. If you can find it this time of year, it might even be marked down...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

BillD said:


> Matrix is not carbon; it is bio media.


Seachem is confusing on this one as they do make Matrix Carbon
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/MatrixCarbon.html

as well as Matrix
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Matrix.html

you would think they would pick a different name for the Carbon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you considered plastic pot scrubbers?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Have you considered plastic pot scrubbers?


i have those and i have used them before. i assume they act like bioballs (which i also have plenty of) but i think they work better in a trickle filter rather than a canister. am i wrong?

and about the Seachem matrix i think that would be a great media. where can i find this for a cheap price, i think ceramic rings are cheaper.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Scrubbies are supposed to have a high surface area for bacteria to live/thrive on.

But you are looking for ceramic rings? These are the only type I recommend 'sera siporax' in terms of rings. The other types of rings I find are more for mechanical filtration. 

I also recommend eheim substrat pro 'cocoa balls'.

I use all three types (different combinations) in canisters and they have served me well.

Now, I've never used matrix but I have read it is a cheaper alternative for bio media. Lots of people use it and I've even considered it myself but in the end I stuck with my siporax and cocoa balls.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i will take a look at them all.
i am interested in the scrubbers
i never thought about putting them in my canister. are they better than other media? they are the pack of 6 different colours u see in the dollar store right? for some reason i dont trust them. if it works for you i should give it a try since it would be the cheapest canister media by far

also should i add a thin layer of aquarium wool/floss to the bottom of the canister to catch some of the waste and make it easier to clean out in the future?

i see some people attach those dual sponge filters (from ebay) to the canister intake. is that a good idea? it will stop waste from entering the canister in the first place. my only concern is that it may limit my water flow into the canister. any thoughts?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

lybrian1 said:


> also should i add a thin layer of aquarium wool/floss to the bottom of the canister to catch some of the waste and make it easier to clean out in the future?


I would not do this. Placing the finest filter media as the first stage of filtration will mean your filter will clog much faster, and thus require much more maintenance.



lybrian1 said:


> i see some people attach those dual sponge filters (from ebay) to the canister intake. is that a good idea? it will stop waste from entering the canister in the first place. my only concern is that it may limit my water flow into the canister. any thoughts?


The prefilter sponges will not stop waste entirely from entering your canister, but will prevent some of the larger pieces of detritus from getting in. It also does a good job to prevent small shrimp from being sucked in.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Darkblade48, you saved me from making a big mistake.
I dont have shrimps but i do want to keep my discus tank clean so i guess ill get one of those sponge filters then

anyone have any thoughts about adding dollar store scrubbers in my canister?


----------

